# duck nicknames



## turkeys101 (Dec 1, 2011)

name your duck "nicknames"..................here are mine

1.woody(wood duck)
2.greenhead(drake mallard)
3.suzie(hen mallard)
4.spoonbill(shovler)
5.blue-wing(blue-winged teal)
6.green-wing(green-winged teal)
7.sprig(pintail)
8.black jack(ring neck)
9.sawbill(hooded merg)                        10.  trash duck(coot)


----------



## 12mcrebel (Dec 1, 2011)

coots-supper


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2011)

coot = pulldo = good eats


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 1, 2011)

1.bootlip or hollywood-shovelar         2.greys-gadwall


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 1, 2011)

Robber = Widgeon


----------



## fowl life (Dec 1, 2011)

King can , snowballs = canvasbacks
BB's = bluebills
Goldie = goldeneye
Griswald = gadwall


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 1, 2011)

jagwall= gadwall
holly wood= ring neck
smiley= spoony


----------



## levi5002 (Dec 1, 2011)

Red legs = mallard
Minnesota mallard = shovler


----------



## castandblast (Dec 1, 2011)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> jagwall= gadwall
> holly wood= ring neck
> smiley= spoony



I always thought hollywoods were the spoons. am I wrong? I also heard them called a ballonga snatcher on this forum earlier. that one was new to me as well.


----------



## castandblast (Dec 1, 2011)

coot= Mr. Green feet.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 1, 2011)

What was that = teal


----------



## wingding (Dec 2, 2011)

Lawn dart, Ringer = Ring neck


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 2, 2011)

Wood ducks = Summer ducks in S.C.  Male Pintail = Bull Sprig
Ring Neck = Ring bill  Blue bill =Scaup Merganser any type=sawbill.
Canvasback= Goldstandered coot = mudhen  blackduck =blackey buffle head =buffy gadwall = greyduck canada goose = honkers


----------



## turkeys101 (Dec 2, 2011)

duckyaker90 said:


> What was that = teal


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 2, 2011)

*I call teal= teal.*



turkeys101 said:


>


 Thay taste good on Texas Toast.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 2, 2011)

duckyaker90 said:


> What was that = teal


 
Ain't that the truth  also call them mini rockets 

Smilin mallards = spoonies


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 2, 2011)

Poule D'eau (the correct spelling) = Coot
Dos gris = bluebill
grey = gadwall


----------



## vrooom (Dec 2, 2011)

Duck nicknames get on my nerves.

And I see a few that go against "traditional" nicknames.
Ex:  Hollywood is usually a shovelor
Redleg is usually a blackduck
Lawndart is usually merganzer


----------



## florida boy (Dec 2, 2011)

woodrows= wooduck
bullneck=ringneck
greentop=mallard drake
smiley,hollywood,spoonie=shoveler
butterball=bufflehead


----------



## Alaska (Dec 2, 2011)

long time ago we called the dead ones "lead heads"  winged ones "bobbers" and missed ones "lucky duck"


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 2, 2011)

mergatroid and hoodrat = hooded merganser


----------



## drake2215 (Dec 2, 2011)

water chicken=coot
:nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:=teal


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2011)

Woodrow=wood duck
Gaddy=Gadwall
Mally=Mallard
Ringer=Ringneck
Can=Canvasback
Bills=Bluebills
Red=Redhead
Buffy=Buffleheads
Mergs=Merganser
Sprig=Pintail


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2011)

Teal = NOT even close to the fastest flying duck.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 2, 2011)

Never said they were the fastest, just hard to see them at eye level cuttin thru trees. Hints what was that


----------



## levi5002 (Dec 2, 2011)

vrooom said:


> Duck nicknames get on my nerves.
> 
> And I see a few that go against "traditional" nicknames.
> Ex:  Hollywood is usually a shovelor
> ...



huh,id never heard of black ducks being called that....something new everyday.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 2, 2011)

Think thats a Turkey. Ugh bout puked typing that think ive had enough for awhile.


----------

